# Magnificat



## Jedothek

What is the genre of Bach's _Magnificat_? Motet? Cantata? something else?


----------



## Joe B

I believe it's referred to as a canticle.


----------



## Pugg

Jedothek said:


> What is the genre of Bach's _Magnificat_? Motet? Cantata? something else?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnificat


----------

